# So wie bei mir



## gonzalo attenborough

So wie bei mir. Igual a mi?/como a mi? 

Estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## tostado

a mi me suena más bien la segunda

que torpe, quise decir mejor la segunda


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Gracias tostado


----------



## elroy

Hola, Gonzalo.  Para una respuesta adecuada necesitamos el contexto.


----------



## huelin

Principalmente "bei mir" puede significar dos cosas. En el sentido local equivale a "en mi casa", y más generalmente sería "en mi caso" o "en lo que se refiere a mí".

Así que "So wie bei mir", en el primer significado sería "Igual como en mi casa". En el segundo se diría "Igual como en mi caso", o más libremente (especialmente si la frase es "Das ist so wie bei mir") se traduciría con "A mi me pasa igual".


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Gracias huelin, muy clara tu respuesta. Mi pregunta encuentra solucion en tu ultima posibilidad. Muchas Gracias


----------

